# Cubecart - Removing image from background



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I want to remove the image from the background and change it to a solid color.

What do I edit...

body {
background-color: #FFF;background-attachment: fixed;background-image: url(../styleImages/backgrounds/pageBg.jpg);background-repeat: repeat-x;background-position: top;}
#Container {
width: 750px;margin: 0px auto;padding: 0px;background-color: #FFFFFF;}
#topBlock {
background-color: #339900;border-top:3px solid #999999;height:34px;padding-left:10px;padding-right:10px;margin-bottom: 10px;}


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Phillip, I'm not sure. But I've got a document somewhere that tells you all about it.

It will tell you what everything correlates to, and makes skinning your store much easier because you'll know exactly what to change.

I'll see if I can find it. It's been a few months sense I last used it.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

If you haven't, post that here - CubeCart?

or here - CubeCartForums.org (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

What I did was just trial and error. You can always go back and change it.

I found the document, so if you PM your email address, I'll get it to you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Remove this part:



> background-image: url(../styleImages/backgrounds/pageBg.jpg);background-repeat: repeat-x;background-position: top;


----------

